# Choosing egg sharing over NHS, Oxford or Lister



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello everyone, I am fairly new to the site, just have a lurk occasionally during our journey. 

We are 3 years 4 months trying to conceive with no problems detected for either of us (apart from 2 day periods but I do ovulate apparently) and no pregnancy at all. We are now at the stage of thinking about IVF and we have been considering whether we would like to go down the egg sharing route instead of the NHS route. We come under Bucks PCT and are eligible for 1 round of IVF. I feel that I would like to offer another lady the chance of have children if I am able too and they need eggs, how have people found it?
Has anyone either had IVF at the Oxford Fertility Unit or egg shared there? That would be our centre for NHS treatment and we have had 1 consultation there 18months ago. 
I have also read good things on here about The Lister and so we would probably be choosing between the 2 units.

Any opinions, advice, anything will be gratefully received!


----------



## Dallydoll (Aug 19, 2010)

I haven't egg shared but have had treatment at both, my nhs at Oxford and then privately at the lister! I liked Oxford but prefer lister so much more, I felt more of a person at lister, it seemed very clinical at oxford. Just my opinion, I would go for the lister every time, plus after egg collection it's so much nicer! Your own private room and Lunch! Good luck 
Xx


----------

